# Spring Fling - Official Thread



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Since Bubba Blue had to see to other priorities (GF), SeaSalt and I said we'd step up and organize this thing. Really BubbaBlue has already done everything.

Recap:
We will meet up at the picnic area of AI National Park at 11 AM (some will be there earlier to get grills going, etc.) On Saturday, May 19th for a brunch. I checked with the visitors center and was told that as long as we are in the picnic area, we do NOT need a permit to picnic. It is first come first serve though.

Everyone please bring something to share as far as food/drinks go.

After some grub, those who can access the ORV area will go fish the ORV area. Those who cannot will fish the walkover area. 

Getting rides to and back from the ORV area should you so choose is your responsibility and is not being orgaized by anyone here on P&S.

By the way, this fling is in no way sanctioned or sponsored by SandFlea nor Pierandsurf....imagine legalease here...

I know many are camping both Friday and Saturday night. Let's have some fun!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

And for those who do not know me, I will be wearing the PierandSurf baseball shirt I just purchased. My camry will also have a pierandsurf oval sticker on it (also just purchased). That should make it easy to find me should you have any questions.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> And for those who do not know me, I will be wearing the PierandSurf baseball shirt I just purchased. My camry will also have a pierandsurf oval sticker on it (also just purchased). That should make it easy to find me should you have any questions.


Don't forget the broken Okuma...


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Exactly what date is this event scheduled for again?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where is the AI pinic area in relation to*

the South Beach/Parking lot?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

1obxnut said:


> Exactly what date is this event scheduled for again?


MAY 19th.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

The picnic area is to the right - bayside. Near the Life of the Marsh Nature Trail. Map is here http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/upload/parkmap.pdf


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm going to put up the Food List post. Nothing official. Just want to make sure we don't have 50 turkey sandwiches.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Depending on conditions, I may be bringing a charcoal grill to fix up some of my herb-infused olive oil rubbed roast chicken. 

If not, it'll be ramen all the way :--| J/K


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Hmm, home improvement vs fishing...tough call. Just for future reference is a MD bay license good for VA saltwater fishing?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

you don't need any license to fish in the coastal waters or MD and VA.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

ffemtreed said:


> you don't need any license to fish in the coastal waters or MD and VA.


Uh, actually, you need a license to fish the coastal waters of VA once out of the bay. However, the part of AI the Fling's going to be held at is in MD, so no license needed


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

AK -- so fishing on the other side of the fence at AI is illegal unless you have a VA fishing license? hmmm, maybe I shouldn't wonder on over there. 

What happens if I am on the MD side of the fence but that current takes my line 50 ft down into the VA waters... hmmm.....


EDIT

Well I looked at the VA regs and Assategue island seashore is exempt from the license requirements. So we looks like I was OK! 

http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/regulations/recfishh&l_licensing.shtm

Exemption 6


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*4wd pass*

where do you get the 4 WD passes at


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> where do you get the 4 WD passes at


The Ranger station at AI. Make sure you check what equipment is required.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*what web site*

I'd found it once before .... shovel .. tow rope ... boards ... jack and other stuff I believe


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh, whoopsie. My bad. Darn those co-mingling regulations and exemptions! Close the fishing loophole!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Depending on conditions, I may be bringing a charcoal grill to fix up some of my herb-infused olive oil rubbed roast chicken.
> 
> If not, it'll be ramen all the way :--| J/K


Is that the RED or the YELLOW Rocket Olive Oil??


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I will be there early with a grill and a couple cases of cold ones.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

i got an infusion for you!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

*Is this where we park?*


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fishbait said:


>


Yup.
.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Is that the RED or the YELLOW Rocket Olive Oil??


Nothing but the finest: Tournament! It'll be one fast chicken! 

_____________________
*WBB - Chief Technology Officer*


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK ya'll need to sit down for this news  

Looks like some of Va's finest will be making a showing for this little shin dig  

All I can say is be ready for some :fishing: & :beer: and lock up your small yard animals I don't trust some of these guys


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Shooter said:


> OK ya'll need to sit down for this news
> 
> Looks like some of Va's finest will be making a showing for this little shin dig
> 
> All I can say is be ready for some :fishing: & :beer: and lock up your small yard animals I don't trust some of these guys


Don't forget to bring me a couple sand spikes to buy, hopefully there won't be a spring fling mark up. thanks


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Shooter said:


> OK ya'll need to sit down for this news
> 
> Looks like some of Va's finest will be making a showing for this little shin dig
> 
> All I can say is be ready for some :fishing: & :beer: and lock up your small yard animals I don't trust some of these guys


Hey Shooter, put me down for 2 of your sand spikes also.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Shooter, I can pay for half of the payment before the spring fling... let me know if you can get me two sand spikes...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

We may want to give a "heads up" to the park folks to have extra season pass cards ($20) on hand for the event ... I'm not sure how many they actually have in the toll booth, but we'll likely wipe them out!

For those of you who don't have 4wd, the AI season pass is a great deal because it's $10 for a "day pass" or $20 for the season pass. Also, the season pass allows you to swipe the card at the gate and avoid the long line of tourists at the toll booth too!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks for the tip on the season pass, did not know it would be one of those swiper thingamabobs.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

fishhead said:


> We may want to give a "heads up" to the park folks to have extra season pass cards ($20) on hand for the event ... I'm not sure how many they actually have in the toll booth, but we'll likely wipe them out!
> 
> For those of you who don't have 4wd, the AI season pass is a great deal because it's $10 for a "day pass" or $20 for the season pass. Also, the season pass allows you to swipe the card at the gate and avoid the long line of tourists at the toll booth too!


Wait, if you have an ORV pass, you don't need to buy a $20 season pass? I can put that $20 towards the $75 ORV pass?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Espresso,

$20 is for entry into the park for the year. It has nothing to do with the ORV pass, unfortunately....


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. I don't fish the ocean much so I'm not sure if it's worth purchasing the ORV pass. It's definitely convenient to fish from your car on the sand though. Anyone seens a 4wd Toyota RAV4 able to make it around on the beach?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Fishbreath said:


> Espresso,
> 
> $20 is for entry into the park for the year. It has nothing to do with the ORV pass, unfortunately....



Correct ... the $20 pass is just a good buy because the day fee is $10 so it pays for itself with just 2 visits ... but the bigger advantage is not waiting in the loooooooooong line when entering the "pay zone" because the automatic card swiper gate line will be much shorter ... and time is money ... I mean fish!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*other AI/Spring Fling tips...*

Just combed through the thread here and thought I'd touch upon sundry topics in regards to making a trip to the Spring Fling.

Speed limits are zealously enforced once you cross over the bay bridge on Rt.50 and just before you reach the beach as well. On my last trip I watched as a lone trooper single-handedly pulled over three cars in unison after they had overtaken me motoring across the bay bridge. Also it seems that travel-weary vacationers anxious to reach their Ocean City destination tend to speed up and will find themselves running a gauntlet of radar traps just outside of the beach. Use better judgment on your drive to the Fling and avoid an unnecessary premium hike. Also within AI speed enforcement is kind of hit or miss so don't ruin a fun-filled weekend getaway by having to explain why you innocently overlooked the posted speed limits. 

As for sleeping on the beach at AI, I have never been harassed or otherwise stirred from a hearty slumber when overnighting next to a campfire on the beach. This rule is simply on the books so that the beaches don't become thronged with tents when they have campsites available. Not to mention the safety factory of finding yourself square in the path of a well-traveled ORV route. Only once in all my visits to AI have I had a ranger swing past me late at night and that was just to aim a small spotlight on my bumper to make sure I was indeed ORV-permitted - and this was at the height of tourist season in the summer months. 

When leaving behind the post-Fling festivities and before making the trek home, there is a self-service, high-pressure car wash right at the end of Rt.611 (Stephen Decatur highway) where it runs into Rt.50. Just follow 611 straight out of the park and take it to 50. It is located across the street and near a Subway sub shop I believe. Bring a roll of quarters since it is coin operated and you can douse the sand from the undercarriage of your ride before heading home.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting that Outrigger.

I know there are going to be folks going to fling and hitting AI for the first time. 
If you go out on the ORV zone with someone, you need to know to bring "everything" you might need.

For example, here are a few pictures from yesterday looking each way on the beach. 

Notice the big crowds of people, bath houses, souvenir shops, snack bars, bait shops, etc. 





















It's wonderful.  
.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I will be one of them.... I counting on my P&S brothers to show me the ropes... There may be some adult refreshments in it for you!!:beer: 




BubbaBlue said:


> Thanks for posting that Outrigger.
> 
> I know there are going to be folks going to fling and hitting AI for the first time.
> If you go out on the ORV zone with someone, you need to know to bring "everything" you might need.
> ...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Someone might want to*

pick up a flat of bunker from Kool-ice. That way you will be sure to have some fresh bait. The other thing is two (2) vehicles can park in the campsites. It might be prudent to do that to at least have somewhere to park if you are overnighting


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

how much bunker is a Flat? how much? 



Big Rad said:


> pick up a flat of bunker from Kool-ice. That way you will be sure to have some fresh bait. The other thing is two (2) vehicles can park in the campsites. It might be prudent to do that to at least have somewhere to park if you are overnighting


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shooter and I*

We will be coming up early Fri. Hopefully there will be some of you there to show us the ropes. my first trip north. Cant wait to put the names with faces.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> how much bunker is a Flat? how much?


Friday it was $15 for 50#. Yeah, that's 5-0. It's not a flat, it's a box. Great deal if you need a LOT of bunker.   
.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*BYOB - bring your own bunker*

Anybody else do like I do and swing by the Maine Avenue wharf here in D.C. and load up with a weekends worth of fresh caught bunker?...I've been to AI too many times and at the oddest hours and found myself scrambling around for anything to hang on a hook...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*first time*

Me being a first timer ... help with bait would be great ... $15 for a weekends worth of bait is cheap ... maybe I can talk somebody into getting me a box ... we will get there Friday afternoon ... gotta setup camp ... get ORV Pass ... and then get to fishing

I could share a parking spot at the campground


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> Me being a first timer ... help with bait would be great ... $15 for a weekends worth of bait is cheap ... maybe I can talk somebody into getting me a box ...


Kool Ice link in Cambridge

Sounds like a real deal, and it is, but plan on some way to keep it cool. Will fill up a normal ice chest just in bait. Even if the skates are thick, there's no way you're going to use 50 pounds of bunker. Split it up amongst a few folks. 


Something else. Friday late the skeeters came out back at the park, so bring protection in case you don't have an east wind.  


FYI. I've been posting to this thread providing general info. I suppose its worth mentioning again that even though I started the ball rolling on the Fling, I won't be attending. A family event took priority unfortunately.  

Any specific questions should be directed at SeaSalt and HuskyMD. They took over as dual pivot men for the Fling.  
.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

But Rick, you continue to do such an exemplary job...I may not be able to attend...time will tell. I'm still hoping to come - just bought two new spools of Sufix 17lb test...


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*JiminVA and I*

will be heading out as well. I need some info though. The 4wd regs? Is a shovel, tow strap and a 12" x 12" x 3/4" sheet of plywood?? enough? Also, in case we forget something, are there any bait/tackle shops in route to AI from CBBT?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

See this link. Everything you need to know about the sand.

http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/upload/OSV.pdf
.


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Perfect*



BubbaBlue said:


> See this link. Everything you need to know about the sand.
> 
> http://www.nps.gov/asis/planyourvisit/upload/OSV.pdf
> .


Thanks


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

BubbaBlue...

Gonna miss having the opportunity to meet you this time around. Perhaps the next large family outing you attend will be with this awesome and growing P&S family of fishin' fools!

Thanks for continuing to add the helpful links for us "foreigners"... 

Jim


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> BubbaBlue...
> 
> Gonna miss having the opportunity to meet you this time around. Perhaps the next large family outing you attend will be with this awesome and growing P&S family of fishin' fools!
> 
> ...


Same backatcha Jim. There will be other get togethers. May even make it down souf one of these days.

Things are in flux on the home front and I've had to make some important choices lately. So far it looks like I've made the right decisions.  



> "foreigners"


Nah, we're all brothers out on the sand.
.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*How many*

Of you guys are not off roading...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

anybody staying at ai sunday?? i can only make it sunday.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*hey terp*

I will be there, and maybe monday for awile.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Terp*

I will be there thru sat Sunday Morning if everthing goes welll. Will you be leaving after work?



terpfan said:


> anybody staying at ai sunday?? i can only make it sunday.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> I will be there thru sat Sunday Morning if everthing goes welll. Will you be leaving after work?


yeah, i'll arrive around 3-4am, is my guess


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*weather*

looks like it will be sunny and a little cooler ...

mid to upper 60's for highs and low 50's at night


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*that temp*

Sounds great, Nothing like a nice coolness in the air.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

i will be there sunday 6am.
where are we suppose to meet(bullpen parking lot)?


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*E-mag....*



e-mag said:


> i will be there sunday 6am.
> where are we suppose to meet(bullpen parking lot)?


You bringing a boat on this trip? Or just surf gear?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

Donald,Okimovich


if my 8 year old son decide to cancel , i will definetly bring my new ride and fish the afternoon in Cape Henlopen pier pilings.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

You yaker turncoats!!!!! I can't believe you would leave us shore bound folks to go fish in the "water" at some fancy schmancy "pilings".

Give me a couple weeks, i'm pricing my yak out right now


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Right now, I'm leaving for the fling on Friday. Bringing the yak overnight may pose some issues for me. But let me know if you decide to bring yours.

Were you thinking of doing it Sat or Sunday afternoon?


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Can someone come out with a list of who's going and what are they bringing. Also, what the plan besides eating. Fishing where? when? etc.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Flounda said:


> Can someone come out with a list of who's going and what are they bringing. Also, what the plan besides eating. Fishing where? when? etc.


AI has got plenty of fishing opportunities. I think everyone is on their own as far as fishing is concerned. If you have an ORV pass, that would open up a lot of area to you, otherwise there are two walkovers. One near the ranger station and one at the south end near the ORV entrance. My guess is that these areas are going to have quite a few people.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Flounda, 
1st post in this thread answers the fishing question. Any more specific questions? 

Husky


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Weather*

Looks like a front coming through Thursday night with winds behind it ... NW Friday @20 and WSW on Saturday at 15 or so ... not bad, but I hope they're wrong!


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*wind?*

Anything but wind !


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

here's the killer combination: wind, rain and cold temp...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Guess again!*



fishbait said:


> AI has got plenty of fishing opportunities. ...My guess is that these areas are going to have quite a few people.


Not when I get there in the early AM.

Sandcrab


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*Firewood for AI*

If anyone's interested drop me a pm. I met a local resident just outside the park on Assateague Road who sells heaps of firewood on the cheap. I always stop by his place and leave him a few extra dollars or a couple of cold ones for good measure . Have contact info and address you can google.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Cast Net*

Will there be any bait in the wash to throw a cast net ? No sense in bring one if not ....... more room for other goodies


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

weather not looking too good...
FRI
N WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 6 FT. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS. Temps in the low 50's...

FRI NIGHT
NW WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 6 FT. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS. Temps in the 40's...

SAT
W WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 6 FT. Temps in the low 60's...

SAT NIGHT
W WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 4 TO 5 FT.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Perfect weather!!! I hope you guys are'nt getting scarrred... CAN WE SAY RAIN GEAR!!!! lol



HuskyMD said:


> weather not looking too good...
> FRI
> N WINDS 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 6 FT. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS. Temps in the low 50's...
> 
> ...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Not perfect weather for camping with 4 and 7 yr olds...


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*I just looked up about the same info.*

I am getting gear packed and looked up the weather before logging on here.... Looks like you guys beat me to it.... looks grim to me... trying to decide if I want to change plans........


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SAT W WINDS 15 TO 20 KT. SEAS 5 TO 6 FT. Temps in the low 60's...

Seas 5 to 6 feet a mile off shore maybe. Not on the beach. Winds are from the West so the water is getting pushed away from you. 

Good and bad news. Probably not crashing waves and you'll get off some monster casts, but the baitfish will probably get pushed outside the bar. Fishing may not be the best.

As far as the chance of rain? Yeah, might not be fun for the kiddies, but I'd still go if I could. Believe me, I'd rather be standing on the beach in the rain this weekend than where I'm going to be.  

However it works out, you guys have fun!
.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't worry about it Rick. You and I are in the same boat. We'll have to hook up later. 

There's still a slim chance I may make it on Saturday but I have games galore this weekend.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Firewood*

got a pretty good load of firewood in the truck .....


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

if anyone is going by kool ice, can you give me a call, i would love a flat, or even any has 25-30lbs lyin around call me. itll be closed by the time i pass.
240 601 3627. thanks yall
eugene


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

come on milt come down for a lil!


----------

